# Effacer les livres de iBooks



## Alumineux (2 Mars 2014)

Bonjour , je cherche désespérément à effacer des livres achetés sur iBooks. 
Quelqu'un aurait une idée?

Merci d'avance


----------



## LukeSkywalker (2 Mars 2014)

Sur ios tu fais modifier puis tu sélectionnes et poubelle.


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Mars 2014)

Sur Mac tu lances iBooks, tu cliques sur l'onglet - Tous les livres - Tu sélectionnes le livre à supprimer - et appuis sur la flèche - effacer - 
cordialement JPP


----------



## DenChris (23 Août 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai essayé ces conseils ça ne marche pas!!!.
J'ai un Imac avec Itunes et ibooks. J'ai acheté un livre sur Itunes store et depuis les problèmes surgissent. Tout est passé sur Ibooks et je ne peux pas revenir en arrière . Sur la bibliothèque d'Itunes livres a disparue au profit de livres audio?
Que faire? Merci de votre aide DenChris


----------

